

Groupon shares fall off a cliff, down 42 percent since IPO - sathishmanohar
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57332720-17/groupon-shares-fall-off-a-cliff-down-42-percent-since-ipo/

======
wnoise
Do we need another story about a Groupon half-price special?

